

Facing a flood of incivility, news sites make reader comments harder to find - johnny99
http://www.poynter.org/news/media-innovation/308039/facing-a-flood-of-incivility-news-sites-make-reader-comments-harder-to-find/

======
logiczero
Is it just me, or does there appear to be some correlation between people who
follow "news" and a willingness to assume the worst about those who hold
different opinions? Yes, following the news doesn't necessarily cause
incivility, but maybe someone should take a look. After all, if one doesn't
follow the news, then there's nothing news-related to get worked up about...

